# TWINS



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Where are all the Twins fans....they are playing great ball right now.Even have a chance at catching the 
Rays or Yankees for home field.

Great win tonight.....win the next 1 or 2 and the White Sox should be toast. :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

KEN W said:


> win the next 1 or 2 and the White Sox should be toast. :beer:


They already are, stick a fork in em, the pale hose are done!

Would be nice to get home field thru the AL playoffs!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

That was a great game, Crain striking out Konerko and Ramierz with the bases loaded was HUGE,,,,they are playing some great baseball,,,,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Twins smell blood in the water. :sniper:

Now 1/2 game behind the Yankees and 1 game behind the Rays for the best record in MLB. :beer: :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I think the big lady is warming up in the background,,, :beer: ,,,,


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, a three game sweep at Chicago, never thought we would do that, I was hoping to get 1 win for sure and avoid the sweep, magic number is down to 8, the best time of the year is here, baseball play-offs coming up , football has started and hunting right around the corner, doesn't get much better than this,,, :beer: ,,,,Life is Good,,,,


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

The Twins have a good shot at homefield thru the ALCS if they keep playing like they are, Yanks have a brutal schedule ahead yet, and they face off with Rays again in another week. I like their chances of beating the Rays or Yanks in Minny much better then on the road!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Kind of ezpecting them to be a little flat.But the Sox lost again.

Magic number......7


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Celebrate it boys, but get healthy and stay focused...please make it past the first round this year!


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

If they beat the Yankees and lost in the World Series I would be more than satisfied.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Gildog said:


> Celebrate it boys, but get healthy and stay focused...please make it past the first round this year!


 :thumb:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Man, the Twins have really tanked it. Slowey was horrible last night, and the bullpen hasn't looked much better lately. Their pretty much pissing away their shot at home field. Getting swept by the Tigers and losing last night to the Royals. They could easily have had a couple game lead on the Rays for the top spot, but they peed down their leg. Sure hope they don't carry this into post season! :eyeroll:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

It's been a great season, especially with the new ballpark. With them winning the Central Division for the 6th time in the last 9 years I'm satisfied to let Gardenhire determine what's best for them.

It would be nice to get home field for the playoffs. Now just waiting to see who and when they play so we can plan for the postseason series to start.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Home field for the first series is very important, get past that and into a 7 game series, I believe home field is nice but not a killer like a 5 game series, get everybody healthy , no matter what Gardy does in this situation, he will be questioned, thats the problem with clinching early,,,Go Twins!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------

